

As the digital revolution kills jobs, social unrest will rise - frank_boyd
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9243038/As_the_digital_revolution_kills_jobs_social_unrest_will_rise

======
bonemachine
Well, good thing that within a couple of years from now, we'll have that AI-
powered Drone Army on hand to keep them in their place.

------
frank_boyd
> "Ultimately, every society lives from the backbone from a strong middle
> class," said Seitzberg. "If you get just a top level, a small amount of very
> rich people and a very large piece of very poor people, it leads to social
> unrest."

The " _a small amount of very rich people_ " is basically Congress, backed up
by the various lobbyists who are paid by huge industries, such as the
military-industrial complex. They create the laws and, as an example, push the
NSA to push mass surveillance, which in turn will help them kill any "Occupy"
movements before they even become serious threats to their out-of-proportion
wealth. Whenever you communicate, encrypt it.

